# se mi lasci non vale...



## ranatan (18 Novembre 2008)

Ho sbagliato a postare...voelvo mettere la discussione in dsquisizioni culturali


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Novembre 2008)

chi ti lascia piccola ranina bella??


----------



## ranatan (18 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> chi ti lascia piccola ranina bella??


Bella mirtillina mia.
Nessuno per fortuna 
Ho sbagliato posto!


----------



## ranatan (18 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> chi ti lascia piccola ranina bella??


Volevo postare ini disquisizioni culturali la canzone di Iglesias.
La canticchiava stamattina una mia collega e sono andata a risentirmela. E' da due ore che ce l'ho nell'orecchio...a me lui manco piace, però ho scoperto che questa canzone mi piace assai!


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Voelvo postare ini disquisizioni culturali la canzone di Iglesias.
> La canticchiava stamattina una mia collega e sono andata a risentirmela. E' da due ore che ce l'ho nell'orecchio...a me lui manco piace, però ho scoperto che questa canzone mi piace assai!


 
adesso è la pubblicità di SKY.....tormentone!!!
l'ho sentita ieri sera e sai, prima di dormire ti resta nella zucca.....


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato a postare...voelvo mettere la discussione in dsquisizioni culturali


Ok!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

"...non ti sembra un po' caro
il prezzo che adesso
io sto per pagare?"
Non mi è mai sembrato un prezzo caro...


----------



## ranatan (18 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "...non ti sembra un po' caro
> il prezzo che adesso
> io sto per pagare?"
> Non mi è mai sembrato un prezzo caro...


E la prima strofa che dice:

"La valigia sul letto 
è quella di un lungo viaggio 
e tu senza dirmi niente hai trovato il coraggio 
con l’orgoglio ferito di chi poi si ribella 
ma quando t’arrabbi sei ancora più bella 
E così, su due piedi, io sarei liquidato 
ma vittima sai d’un bilancio sbagliato 
se un uomo tradisce, tradisce a metà 
per cinque minuti e non eri più qua"

Quando un uomo tradisce, tradisce a metà,ecc."
Che poeta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E la prima strofa che dice:
> 
> "La valigia sul letto
> è quella di un lungo viaggio
> ...


...sì e lei potrebbe tagliargli solo metà degli "accessori"...


----------



## Old fioredicactus (18 Novembre 2008)

bella sì.... bella voce....


----------



## Old fioredicactus (18 Novembre 2008)

_utente accolto_ mi da di cestino di vimini lasciato davanti ad un convento....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2008)

fioredicactus ha detto:


> bella sì.... bella voce....


 Ti dichiari ragazzina, ma hai un nick che si rifà a commedia e poi film dell'esordio di Goldie Hawn...ti piace Julio Iglesias  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   per forza devi frequentare un uomo più vecchio!


----------



## brugola (19 Novembre 2008)

fioredicactus ha detto:


> _utente accolto_ mi da di cestino di vimini lasciato davanti ad un convento....












   pora stella..


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2008)

Allora, o la mettete per bene o nisba!!!
insomma!!
Eccola:




La valigia sul letto 
è quella di un lungo viaggio 
e tu senza dirmi niente hai trovato il coraggio 
con l’orgoglio ferito di chi poi si ribella 
ma quando t’arrabbi sei ancora più bella 
E così, su due piedi, io sarei liquidato 
ma vittima sai d’un bilancio sbagliato 
se un uomo tradisce, tradisce a metà 
per cinque minuti e non eri più qua 

Se mi lasci non vale (se mi lasci non vale) 
se mi lasci non vale (se mi lasci non vale) 
Non ti sembra un po’ caro 
il prezzo che adesso io sto per pagare 
(Se mi lasci non vale) se mi lasci non vale 
(se mi lasci non vale) se mi lasci non vale 
dentro quella valigia tutto il nostro passato 
non ci può stare 

Metti a posto ogni cosa e parliamone un po’ 
io di errori ne ho fatti, di colpe ne ho 
ma quello che conta tra il dire e il fare 
è saper andar via ma saper ritornare 

Se mi lasci non vale (se mi lasci non vale) 
se mi lasci non vale (se mi lasci non vale) 
Non ti sembra un po’ caro 
il prezzo che adesso io sto per pagare 
(Se mi lasci non vale) se mi lasci non vale 
(se mi lasci non vale) se mi lasci non vale 
dentro quella valigia tutto il nostro passato 
non ci può stare 
(Se mi lasci non vale) se mi lasci non vale 
(se mi lasci non vale) se mi lasci non vale 
dentro quella valigia tutto il nostro passato 
non ci può stare 
(Se mi lasci non vale) se mi lasci non vale 
(se mi lasci non vale) se mi lasci non vale 
dentro quella valigia tutto il nostro passato 
non ci può stare


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2008)

METTI A POSTO OGNI COSA E PARLIAMONE UN PO'????!?!?!!?!!!!


----------

